# نظم ادارة المكاتب الاستشارية المعمارية...موضوع للمناقشة



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
اطرح اليوم موضوعا للمناقشة وادعو السادة المعماريين للمشاركة بخبراتهم واراءهم في هذا الموضوع.....
حيث ينشغل العديد من المعماريون في النواحي الفنية والتقنية للمهنة عن متابعة النواحي الادارية ، مما قد يؤدي للعديد من المشكلات فيما بعد مثل:
مشاكل في مواقع التنفيذ
تاخير في مواعيد التسليم للمشروعات
الخلاف علي مستوي الجود سواءا في التصميم او التنفيذ
الخلاف الدائم علي النواحي المالي وعدم حصول الاستشاري عي اتعابه المتفق عليها
عدم وجود لوائح منظمة لرواتب المهندسين، فالموضوع متفاوت بشكل كبير جدا
........
والكثير والكثير من المشكلات
فهل توجد انظمة ادارية مثلا ، او انظمة تقنية او لوائح تنظيمية تحكم النواحي التقنية والاخري الادارية، ولماذا تظل الكثير من المكاتب وخاصة في مصر تأخذ شكل المكتب وليس شكل المؤسسة وبالتالي تكون فرص النمو محدودة جدا.....!!!!
لقد شاهت برنامجا في قناة الجزيرة الفضائية يتحدث فيه الكاتب الكبير حسنين هيكل عن سير نورمان فوستر ، وانه بمجرد ان ينتهي من رسم الاسكتش الخاص بمشروع معين تنتهي صلته بالمشروع حتي يبدأ التنفيذ، ويتولي فريق من المهندسين والمعماريين تطوير هذا الاسكتش حتي يصبح مشروعا قابلا للتنفيذ.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (27 سبتمبر 2007)

والله مشاركة ولا اروع منها !!!!!! برفسور؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*عندك حق*

فعلا الوضع في المكاتب المعماريه غير منظم بالمره فالمهام غير محدده وهذا مايؤدي الى تعطل العمل كما انه ليس هناك التزام نحو المهندسيين العاملين في المكتب حيث يميل صاحب المكتب الاستشاري الى تثبيت مهندس واحد قديم على الاكثر ثم احلال المهندسين الموجودين بمهندسيين حديثي التخرج لانهم يتقاضون رواتب اقل وليس لديهم اي مطالب مسبقه وهذا يعتبر تصرف غير اخلاقي لانه فجاة يجد المهندس نفسه بدون عمل لمجرد انه طالب بزياده في الراتب او بدل انتقال مثلا .لابد من قوانيين تنظم اعمال هذه المكاتب وحقوق العامليين به او على الاقل بروتكول تفاهم من خلال نقابه المهندسيين وجزاك الله خيرا دكتور على اثارة الموضوع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اضم صوتي لصوتك في مسالة بروتوكول نقابة المهندسين، ولكني اختلف معك في مسألة استبدال المهندسين حديثي التخرج بشمل مطلق، ما يحدث هو سرعة واستمرار حركة المهندسين حديثي التخرج بحثا عن مكان افضل من ناحية الراتب وطبيعة العمل ، او البحث عن السفر، انا شخصيا افضل حديثي التخرج لما يتسمون به من حماس ورغبة في التعلم واكتشاف الجديد واكتساب مهارات متعددة......وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## معماريون (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مع احترامي للمهندسين ما ان يصمم له فيلا فيلتين او استراحه
حتى يعد نفسه ميس فاندريه ويبداء يتفلسف في انتاجه وارائه 

الى ان يطفش صاحب المكتب ونسي انه جاء للمكتب بدون ريش وبعد ان نبت ريشه طار
ثم يبداء المكتب البحث عن آخرين

المكتب مطالب بوضع عقد يحفظ نفسه فيه من مهندسين لايحترمون العمل 
لان المشاريع الكبيره مطالب المكتب بانتاج وزمن للمشروع هل المهندس عند التاخير يدفع تكاليف
الخسائر ابدا


----------



## احمد امام حماد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

والله ياسيدى هذا الموضوع جاى على الجرح بصرحة لقد ذقت الامرين من المهندسين فهناك انصاف موهوبين وهم متعززون ولكن الحقيقة ان المشكلة فى عديمى الموهبه وانعدام الموهبه يتبعه انعدام الزوق ثم انعدام الاخلاق 
العمل الموجود على شفافات لدي يحتاج الى من يكمل الروئية لكن هيهات 
قريبا جدا ساكتفى بالتدريس الجامعى واترك هذه المهنه للسماسره اللى فاتحين مكاتب خليجية فى مصر وخلو مرتب المهندس الخريج حديثا فوق الالف جنيه يعمل بيهم منظور فى الشهر ويتخيل نفسه الفنان الاول ان لم يكن الاوحد وهو فىالحقيقة سائق ماوس او باشكاتب كى بورد
وعندما تغلق ان شاء الله قريبا هذه المكاتب يبقو يشوفو مين هايشغلهم
وذلك مع التحفظ الشديد على سوء الادب والاخلاق 
هي يااخوانى فلسفة مجتمع وثقافة عامة الدنيا كلها بايظه
على فكرة انا جالى مهندسين عندهم الاستعداد للعمل معى من الغد ويتركون مكاتبهم او مكاتب الناس اللى مستامنينهم وانا لااوافق لابد من احترام الزمالة بين المكاتب 
فلو الكل التزم باخلاق المهنة سيكون هناك امل في مجتمع منظم جميل كل يعرف واجباته وحقوقه
وهذا سوف ينسحب على العملاء ، العميل اللى مش بيدفع لانه راح وجد مكتب بيعمل الفيلا ب 3000 جنيه شاملة الرخصة وكل شيئ هل تتصورون ذلك ؟
الانشائى فقط ندفع فيه هذا الرقم، وزميل يعطيك الملف كامل ب 3000 جنيه
مش احسن نحترم نفسنا ونبطل 
د: احمد امام


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

××××××××××××××××××××× المشاركة محذوفة من الاشراف مع الاعتذار


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

لللاسف الشديد ما ذكره الاخ الدكتور احمد امام هو واقعي 100 %، انا اتحدث عن مشكلة تحدث الآن لللاسف في مصر وهي تصديق الذات بشكل مبالغ فيه .....
وانا شخصيا اقتنعت بان تلك المشكلة ليس لها علاج لانها نابعة من التعليم الخاطئ، من الصعر وحتي التخرج من الجامعة.....ان الكثير من الخريجين للاسف يرفضون فكرة التعلم واكتساب خبرة سوق العمل....علي الاقل لمدة سنتين من التخرج......وبعدها يطلبون ما يشاءون ،،،،
المشكلة اخلاقية بحته يادكتور أحمد .....انهيار قيمة كل شيء....كما ذكرت ...فيلا برسومات الرخصة ب 3000 جنيه، واذا قرأت الجرائد الاعلانية ستجد التصميم مجاني......يا الهي....
وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اختيار موفق للموضوع أخي العزيز د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان، فالموضوع جدير بالنقاش... وأنا اتفق معكم في بعض النقاط ولكنني لا أجد رغبة في الوقت الحاضر لمناقشة هذا الموضوع، ولا أحب أن أضع كلمات لا تقدم ولا تؤخر... فقط أحببت أن أوكد على أهمية الموضوع.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

ولكن لديك اخي جمال من الخبرة الطويلة ما يمكنك ان تشارك به، فلا تحرمنا من ذلك.....


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اليس في كلامكم تجني على حديثي التخرج فالامر كما ذكرت من قبل هو البحث عن افضل فرصه لاثبات الذات ولا يضر ان يكون مع ذلك زياده راتب يبقى خير وبركه انا مبتعده من فتره عن سوق العمل ولكن لا اعتقد ان الامر وصل لهذه المرحله من السوء ولكن الله اعلم, كل شيء يتغير بطريقه سريعه قد لا نستطيع مواكبتها ولكن عندما كنت خريجه جديده عملت مع مكتب هندسي كنت اعمل بالمشروع وفي كل مره كانوا يعطونني نصف المبلغ المتفق عليه بحجة ان العميل لم يدفع بعد وبالعربي ربنا يعوض عليكي وهكذا لا يوجد طرف واحد مسؤل عن مشكله لا بد من ان يتحمل كل طرف نسبه من المسؤليه والاعتراف بالمشكله نصف الطريق لحلها والموضوع في النهايه عدم ثقه واحترام متبادلين بين المكاتب والمهندسين والله اعلم.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخت العزيزة مروة
مما لاشك فيه ان الحالة ليست سوداء، والكلل ليس سواء فهناك نماذج جادة وملتزمة ومقدرة للمسئولية بلا شك، وهناك ايضا بعض المكاتب لا تؤدي التزاماتها، وليست الحالة كلها ثابتة، طرف ظالم وآخر مظلوم.....ولكن ما نتحدث عنه هي حالة عامة مرتبطة بالمجتمع وليس المجال المعماري فقط.....هروب الكثير من المسئولية، وطغيان المادة علي كثير من القيم الاخري في الحياه، .....والمادة امر مطلوب لاقامة الحياه بلا شك....ولكن اعطيكي مثال بسيط جدا علي ما نحاول ان نقول.......هل من العقل مثلا ان يترك المهندس العمل في منتصف المشروع لمجرد انه تلقي عرض يزيد عن مرتبه ب100 جنيه؟؟؟؟؟ اليس من الافضل الانتظار حتي الانتهاء من مسئوليته ومفاوضه صاحب المكتب؟؟؟؟؟
ما يحدث للاسف كما أشار الدكتور احمد امام ان الكثير ينظر للمادة كمعيار اساسي في العمل....نحن لا ننادي باسقاطها من الحسابات ، فكلنا نعمل من اجل اقامة حياه، واسرة ومنزل....ولكن المسألة تحتاج لذكاء في ادارة الحياه، انا اعمل مثلا لمدة معينة في مكتب معين ، لاكتساب مهارات وقدرات وخبرات حقيقية، تؤهلني للتحرك بعد فترة للعمل في مكان آخر افضل من ناحية الوظيفة، والعائد المادي، والاستمرارية....الخ ....وهكذا.....ولكن ان يكون العامل المادي وحده هو المتحكم.....لا....ومن يفكر في هذا الامر فليس بخطا ولكن سيجد انه من الافضل ان يترك المجال ويذهب لمجال افضل ماديا مثل الاتصالات....لآنه لللاسف الشديد مازالت العمارة في الكثير من بلادنا الناميه مهنة لا يقدرها المجتمع، ولا يعرف قيمتها الحقيقية، فتجد مالك يدفع 50000 جنيه في شراء غرفة في المنزل ولا يدفع 15000 في تصميم المنزل بالكامل......لماذا لانه يري هذا التصميم" شوية ورق ملون" كما يقولون بالحرف الواحد....
وللحديث بقية باذن الله.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة مروة

موافقتي على بعض ما جاء في حديث الأخوة الأفاضل لم أعني به أن المشكلة مرهونة بحديثي التخرج. ولكن قصدت أمورا أخرى ترتبط أيضا بأصحاب الفخامة من المعماريين القدماء والذين يكون لهم دور في تأسيس المكاتب الاستشارية وبعدها يبدأ إسهامهم في العد التنازلي لمسيرة هذه المكاتب نتيجة لبعض السلوكيات والسعي لتحقيق الكثير من المكاسب الشخصية وغياب الكثير من القناعات والأهداف والمنهجية والرؤى المستقبلية المشتركة.... لقد أخرجتني عن بعض صمتي، وللحديث بقية.


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

1- المادة هى الدافع الرئيسى للعمل فى اى مكان مع اختلاف مكان العمل 
2-لا بد من ترتيب المكاتب بدرجات وظيفية معينة وتصميم كل مكتب مشروع يليق بة وبدرجتة 
3- وبذلك عدم تدخل اى مكتب ذو درجة اقل للدخول فى مشروع اكبر منة 
4- العمل على دفع تامين للمهندس واى فرد يشتغل فى اى مكتب ومراقبة الحكومة هذا العمل 
5- من يريد المناقشة مراسلتى علىا لبريد الالكترونى eng_man2006على ******


----------



## cadmax4 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

والله الموضوع ذو فائدة ويستحق وقفة طيبة
شكرا لك اخي الكريم احمد حسني رضوان على طرحك الموضوعي
ولكن قبل ان نتكلم عن نظم ادارة المكاتب الاستشارية المعمارية وعن كل هذه المشاكل مثل
تاخير في مواعيد التسليم للمشروعات....الخلاف علي مستوي الجود سواءا في التصميم او التنفيذ...الخلاف الدائم علي النواحي المالي وعدم حصول الاستشاري عي اتعابه المتفق عليها
عدم وجود لوائح منظمة لرواتب المهندسين، فالموضوع متفاوت بشكل كبير جدا

ارجوا ان تقبلو مني عرض لمشكلة كبر من كل هذه المشاكل وهي *الرشوة* والعياذ بالله
نعم *الرشوة* اتلي بسببها ضيعت الدنيا والآخرة 
نعم *الرشوة* التي بسببها اصبح كل من وقع فيها من المهندسين لا يفقه قولا
نعم *الرشوة* التي بسببها يقع الخلاف الدائم علي النواحي المالي وعدم حصول الاستشاري عي اتعابه المتفق عليها
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من مال الحرام ومن الرشوة والسحت و الربا

اخواني الاعزاء لقد فكرت مليا بالامر ولم اجد حلا مناسبا لكل مشاكلنا سوى
اولا: الخوف من الله والرجوع اليه فبه تحل مشاكلنا و توضع البركة ونكسب الدنيا والآخرة ان شاء الله
ثانيا: العلم ثم العلم فهنالك من له علم ويعلم ان له علم ومنهم من له علم ولا يعلم ذالك وكثيرا من يدعي العلم وما له منه من نصيب
ثالثا: اتقان العمل واخلاص التوكل على الله فبها ينصرنا الله ونصبح خير امة يقتدى بها
رابعا:اعادة النظر في نقابات المهندسين والقائمين عليها وارى ان اكثرهم همهم الوحيد هو المصلحة الشخصية على حساب الاخرين
خامسا : وللحديث بفية ان شاء الله
استسمحكم بمداخلتي هذه وارجوا من المولى جل وعلى ان يحفظنا ويرعانا ويهدينا الى مافيه صلاح الدنيا والآخرة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*

انا اوافق د\احمد ان مستوى اخلاقيات المهنه تدهور قليلا ولكن هذا وكما تفضلت ناتج لتدهور في اخلاقيات وسلوك المجتمع وليس قاصر على المهندسيين وعلاجه يكمن في علاج المجتمع ككل ويكون باحترام أدميه كل فرد فيه وزيادته الوعي باهميه الوطن وتنميه حس الانتماء فالاستهتار والتسيب يبدأ مع شعور الفرد بضياع حقوقه داخل وطنه وخارجه وبالتالي عدم رغبته في المشاركه في اي دور تجاه هذا الوطن الذي يهين ادميته وهذا من وجهه نظري والله اعلم والحل ان تصل للناس حقوقهم عن طريق الالتزام الديني والاخلاقي كما اشار الاخ كادماكس4 اما في تعقيب د\احمد بان العماره مهنه لا يقدرها المجتمع في بلادنا الناميه فانا اختلف معه تمام ولكن الموضوع مرتبط بمستوى الدخل والمعيشه في البلد التي تتحدث عنها وانت تعلم ان هناك تفاوت كبير بين الدول العربيه في مستوى المعيشه والدخل مثلا في الرياض تدفع مبالغ خياليه على تصميم المنشآت الحكوميه والخاصه وبالاضافه الى المكاتب الاستشاريه السعوديه هناك مكاتب عالميه تنافس وتشارك في تصميم جميع انواع المباني بما فيها الفلل والقصور وليست فقط المباني العامه او المجمعات وانا اتكلم وانا متاكده مما اقول وهذا الحال في الامارات والبحرين وغيرها ممن يقدرون العماره فنيا وماديا ويحترمونها جدا وخصوصا لو المكتب اجنبي ولكن هذا شيء ليس غريب علينا ولا مجال لمناقشته. كما ان هذا الحال في مصر مع المشاريع الضخمه والمجمعات التي تجرى لها مسابقات ويتنافس عليها الجميع المكتب العالمي قبل المحلي اما ان تعمم نظره صاحب قطعه ارض صغيره ياخذ قرض ليبنيها فهو بالتاكيد سيرى ان اضاعه اي مبلغ على التصميم هو من باب العبث فهو معذور ولو ماديا ولكنه ليس القاعده اسفه للاطاله ولكن الموضوع فتح شهيتي للنقاش وهذا رايي وعذرا للاطاله مرة اخرى.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
لم يكن المقصود من هذه المشاركة هو فقط الحديث عن المشكلات التي توجد بالمكاتب، ولكن كان الهدف الرئيسي من وراء ذلك هو النظم التي تستخدم في ادراة المكاتب المعمارية بوجه عام من ناحية:
ادارة المهندسين
ادارة المشروعات
الجداول الزمنية لانجاز المشروعات
انظمة اعداد الرسومات والمستندات
التنسيق مع المكاتب المعاونة( اعمال صحية، انشائية، كهربائية،....)

وهل يوجد استخدامات لنظم Aia , Reba.......وما يشابه ذلك؟؟؟؟

موضوع مطروح للمناقشة


----------



## mimi25 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على فتح هذا النقاش المتميز .
سأساهم في هذا الموضوع بطلب من الإخوة المهندسين و هو أن يتقوا الله و يبتعدوا عن الغرور و كأنها موضة ( المعذرة إخواني)، لقد أصبحت بديهية في وسط المهندسين لما يخلصوا الدراسة و يتوجهوا للحياة العملية و بعد أول مشروع لهم تتغير معاملتهم و تفسد طباعهم، طبعا بدون تعميم فهناك من أخلاقهم عالية في هذا المنتدى المتميز بأصحابه. و الله هذه الظاهرة تؤرقني و تحبطني.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

استجابة لدعوة أخي العزيز/ د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان، أحببت أن أضيف إلى ما ذكره نقطة أخرى لا تقل أهمية عما أشار إليه في نظم وإدارة الماكتب الهندسية تتمثل في أهمية وجود رؤية تعتمدها المكاتب لتأسيسها ووضع منطلقات واهداف تحدد اتجاهات هذه المكاتب. فهي تشكل البوصلة التي تساعد هذه المكاتب على تلمس طريقها نحو تحقيق غاياتها، وسأعرض عليكم تجربة شخصية في هذا الشأن عسى أن ينتفع بها الجميع:

المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون- مهندسون استشاريون 
يتبنى المكتب طرح رؤية معمارية ليبية معاصرة تعتمد في منهجية البحث والتصميم على استلهام عناصر التراث الثقافي والاجتماعي والبيئي لإنتاج عمارة تتفـاعل مع حاجات المجتمع المعاصر.
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK] [/FONT]
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK]منطلقات/[/FONT][FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK][/FONT]
إيمانا من المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون:
· بمسئوليتها التاريخية في إعادة إحياء تراثنا العمراني والمعماري والتعريف به على كافة المستويات المحلية والعالمية. 
· بكفاءة هذا الموروث الثقافي وقدرته على الإسهام بدوره في تأسيس حضارة إنسانية معاصرة عمادها التفاعل الإيجابي بين القيم الروحية والمعطيات المادية.
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK] [/FONT]
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK]أهداف المدرسة/ [/FONT][FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK][/FONT]
تسعى المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون إلى تحقيق مجموعة من الأعمال الفكرية والتصميمية والتخطيطية والبرامج العلمية والثقافية على الصعيد المحلي كخطوة أولى نحو إيجاد عمارة وفنون ترتبط بواقعنا الاجتماعي والثقافي والاقتصادي المعاصر وأهمها:
· وضع اللبنة الأولى لمحددات واضحة لإشكالية العمارة المحلية المعاصرة على وجه العموم وذلك كإنطلاقة أولى نحو البحث عن رؤية شاملة للعمارة البيئية التي تحقق متطلبات المجتمع وتراعي الخصوصية الثقافية والمناخية بين مختلف المناطق. 
· تحقيق التكامل بين المعماري والفنان التشكيلي والحرفي لصياغة رؤية مشتركة لعمارتنا المحلية المعاصرة.
· تطويع التقنيات الحديثة واستخداماتها لخدمة العمارة المحلية وطرح الحلول التي تراعي المقومات الاقتصادية وتلبي المتطلبات الاجتماعية. 
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK] [/FONT]
[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK]نشاط المدرسة/[/FONT]
مواكبة لبرنامجها الهندسي والتصميمي المتمثل في/

وضع التصورات الإستراتيجية.
إعداد الدراسات والبحوث ودراسات الجدوى للمشاريع العمرانية.
وضع الدراسات لمخططات المدن والتصميم الحضري. 
التصميم المعماري والتصميم الداخلي وتنسيق الحدائق للمشاريع المعمارية والعمرانية.
التصميم الصناعي.
وضع الرسومات التنفيذية للمشاريع المعمارية والهندسية.
إنتاج الأشرطة الوثائقية.
 
تساهم المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون أيضا في إثراء الحركة الثقافية والعلمية ونشرها عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، حيث يقوم أعضاء المدرسة بالمشاركة الفعالة في اقتراح وتنفيذ عدة أنشطة وبرامج علمية وثقافية وإعلامية تتمثل في الجوانب التالية/

تنظيم الدورات التدريبية المجانية في المجالات التي تدعم عمل المعماريين والفنانين التشكيليين والحرفيين وتسهم في تأهيلهم في المجالات ذات العلاقة بالمهنة. 


نظمت المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون الدورة الأولى للإشراف على تنفيذ المباني للعام 2004 للمهندسين المعماريين حديثي التخرج حيث شارك في هذه الدورة 10 معماريين ولمدة 9 أشهر.
نظمت الدورة الثانية للإشراف على تنفيذ المباني للعام 2005 للمهندسين المعماريين.
نظمت الدورة الثالثة للإشراف على تنفيذ المباني للعام 2006 م.
كما نظمت لأعضاء المكتب دورة" تعليم التفكير" ولمدة سنة ونصف السنة. 


إقامة محاضرات دورية تتناول مجالات العمارة والفنون والحرف في ليبيا.
نظمت المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون بمقرها سلسلة محاضرات حول مجالات العمارة والفنون التشكيلية والتصميم الصناعي وتنفيذ المباني والمستجدات في برنامج الأوتوكاد.


محاضرة مستجدات الأوتوكاد 2004 للمحاضر م. عمر بن زاهية.
محاضرة قراءة الرسومات التنفيذية للمحاضر م. عزت خيري.
محاضرة التصميم الصناعي للمحاضر أ. م. أحمد العجيل.
محاضرة فلسفة الجمال وتطبيقاتها في العمارة للمحاضر أ. م. فوزي عزيز. 
محاضرة حول استخدام الطوب الرملي في البناء للمحاضر م. مصطفى بن بيه.
استضافة للفنان التشكيلي عمر الغرياني في سرد لسيرته الذاتية مع" الحروفية في الفن التشكيلي".


إصدار المطبوعات والدوريات العلمية والثقافية المختلفة التي تتناول مجالات توثيق وإحياء التراث الثقافي.


ساهم أعضاء المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون في تأسيس مجلة مربعات وهي تعني بشؤون العمارة والحرف اليدوية وتصدر عن مدرسة الفنون والصنائع الإسلامية.


المساهمة في إنتاج مجموعة من الأشرطة الوثائقية والبرامج الثقافية المرئية والمسموعة لتوثيق وإبراز الجوانب المضيئة في تراثنا الثقافي بمختلف مجالاته بالتعاون مع ذوي الاختصاص.


أنتجت المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون شريطا وثائقيا حول السيرة الذاتية للفنان التشكيلي الليبي علي سعيد قانة.


إقامة المعارض المعمارية والتشكيلية والحرفية التي تعنى بإعادة صياغة التراث في النتاج المعاصر.
تنظيم المهرجانات الثقافية بالتعاون مع جهات الاختصاص.
تنظيم سلسلة من الرحلات العلمية للمدن القديمة للتعرف على معالمها وخصائصها المعمارية والعمرانية.


نظمت المدرسة لأعضائها مجموعة زيارات لمدينة طرابلس القديمة.
رحلة علمية لمجموعة معالم تاريخية بمدينة مسلاتة.
رحلة علمية لمدينة تاورغاء.
رحلة علمية لمدينة كاباو.
رحلة علمية لمدينة القلعة
رحلة علمية لمدينة جادو.
رحلة علمية لمدينة نالوت.
رحلة علمية لمدينة الجوش.
رحلة علمية لبيوت الحفر بمدينة غريان.

صاحب جميع هذه الزيارات توثيق ثابت ومتحرك للمعالم التاريخية بهذه المدن وتسجيل لقاءات مع الحرفيين والبنائين القدامى.

[FONT=SC_ALYERMOOK]الهيكلية الإدارية للمكتب/
​المدير العام​​إدارة إستراتيجيات​إدارة الشؤون الإدارية والمالية​إدارة التصميم ​إدارة التنفيذ​إدارة الإنتاج الفني والإعلامي​إدارة الشؤون الثقافية والعلمية​ 
[/FONT]


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أكتوبر 2007)

هكذا تكون المشاركة.......
خبرة حقيقية يعرضها المهندس جمال للجميع ، وهي دعوة مفتوحة للاستفادة منها
مزيد من التوفيق أخي جمال


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز/ د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان.


----------



## معماريون (1 أكتوبر 2007)

المكاتب الاستشاريه على درجات منها اولى وترقى لهذا المسمى ولكن لها مستوى في الاداء
انتاجي ونوعي وباهداف محدده وهذه يديرها معماريون هدفهم الاساسي وضع بصمات ترقى
لمستوى معماري عالي 

مكاتب استشاريه ثانيه تجمع الكم وتحقق الرغبات المطلوبه بدون هدف نوعي في الانتاج
وملاكها غالبا ما يكونون من اختصاص المهندسين المدنيين

مكاتب هندسيه تحقق ماهب ودب وغالبا ما يكون ملاكها اي مجال هندسي عدا المعماري
انتاج كما بدون كيف تهدف كم الدخل وغالبا مشاريعها فرديه
لا ترقى لمستوى العماره وما يشجع على بقائها هم الزبائن من خلال بكم الحبه اسف المخطط
وغالبا ماتكون مشاريعها فلل سكنيه وهي الغالب في المدن مما يظهر مستوى متدن من الجوده المعماريه وتظهر المدن بتشكيل معماري تجميعي على وزن بعض الصناعات يقولون صناعة من جميع الاقطار اهم شيئ مبنى اعمده وحوائط وفتحات مكيفات !!!
والسبب ان الزبائن يبحثون عن الارخص والمكتب جاهز باي سعر 

هذه نظره للمكاتب على المستوى عامة المجتمعات الا ما قل​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 أكتوبر 2007)

ولكن اسمح لي اخي جمال ببعض الاسئلة للاستفادة:
هل المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون مؤسسة خاصة؟ شركة مساهمة؟ ....ام ماذا؟
كيف يمكن تغطية نفقات الدورات والمحاضرات والندوات والانشطة العلمية؟
وخاصة اذا كانت تلك الانشطة غير تجارية

عدد العاملين تقريبا؟
....

بالطبع يمكن عدم الرد علي الاسئلة التي تراها غير مناسبة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

المدرسة الليبية للعمارة والفنون هي دعوة وجهتها خلال محاضرتي الأولى التي ألقيتها بمقر مشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بإطرابلس بتاريخ 17/5/1993 تحت عنوان" رؤية جديدة ومعاصرة لمفهوم البيت الاقتصادي" وظل السعي لتحويلها لمشروع حقيقي حتى يوم 1/8/2004 حيث تم تأسيس مكتب استشاري تحت هذا الاسم واعتمد في فترة لاحقة من قبل نقابة المهندسين الليبيين.وقد سبق تأسيس هذا المكتب تأسيس مكتبين أحدهما هندسي في منتصف سنة 1993 والآخر استشاري تأسس عام 2001 م.

جميع الدورات التي تمّ تنظيمها كانت مجانية بمساهمة أعضاء المكتب من ذوي الخبرات وأختيار المشاركين يتم بعناية فائقة. وقد تضمن هذا الدورات جانب نظري وآخر عملي، حيث اعتمد الجانب النظري على محاضرات متخصصة ألقاها أساتذة من قسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني بكلية الهندسة، وهم/
المرحوم الأستاذ/ علي سعيد قانه هو فنان تشكيلي ليبي كان يدرس مادة الرسم الحر ويشارك في تدريس مادة أسس التصميم تناولت محاضرته " علاقة الفن بالعمارة".
الدكتور/ رمضان الطاهر بلقاسم، وكانت حول النقد المعماري.
الدكتور مصطفى المزوغي الذي تناول تاريخ العمارة من منظور الواقع المعاصر وكانت محاضراته اسبوعية لمدة سنة كاملة.
إلى جانب م. نوري سالم عويطي وهو المشرف على هذا البرنامج من الناحية التنفيذية فكانت جميع محاضراته حول ممارسة المهنة وعلاقة المهندس المشرف بالزبون والمقاول وباقي التخصصات الهندسية.

أما الجانب العملي، فكان يعتمد على الزيارات الميدانية للمواقع ومتابعد تنفيذ المبنى في جميع مراحله بمشاركة أسطاوات البناء في كل مرحلة وأيضا بمشاركة المهندس الإنشائي فيصل التركي والمهندس الكهربائي عادل أبو قرين وفني سباكة وأصحاب محلات مواد البناء حيث يتم التعرف على المواد وطرق استخدامها الصحيح. 

وبالنسبة للمصاريف التي تتطلبها تنظيم المحاضرات بمقر المكتب فهي من رصيد المكتب، والمحاضرون جميعهم أصدقاء مقربون لنا وحريصون على المساهمة بكل ما لديهم من خبرة وإمكانيات في إنجاح هذه البرامج. وقد تم ذكر اسمائهم بجانب محاضراتهم وهم من أصحاب الخبرات والمؤهلات العلمية والتي تصل خبرتهم إلى أكثر من 20 سنة.

نحن في ليبيا لا نركز كثيرا على الأمور المادية ولا على الشكليات ولهذا فأمورنا دائما ميسرة والحمد لله على هذه النعمة. ولا يعني ذلك عدم الجدية والإخلاص في العطاء من قبل جميع الأطراف المشاركة، فالتنظيم محكم ومدروس ولا يخضع للأهواء.

وقد أصبحت المجموعة التي شاركت في الدورة الأولى للإشراف على تنفيذ المباني من الأعضاء المؤسسين والفاعلين لهذا المكتب بجانب الخبرات الهندسية التي كان لها الدور في قيادة المجموعة وفي إنجاز جميع الإجراءات الإدارية" طبعا هم ليسوا مسجلين في النقابة كمؤسسين لحداثة تخرجهم". والفكرة في إقحامهم في تأسيس المكتب هو تحسيسهم بدورهم في تحقيق هذا المنجز الفكري والمعماري ولربط الخبرة بحماسة الشباب وحيويتهم وبالتالي تأهيلهم لتسلم راية الدعوة لتأسيس مدرسة فكرية ليبية للعمارة والفنون.

أرجو أن نتناول ما جاء في مشاركتي كموضوعات مستقلة عن طبيعة المكتب حتى لا يحسب ما أكتبه من باب الدعاية للمكتب. فقد ترددت كثيرا قبل عرض هذه التجربة عليكم.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة أخي جمال.....
وما زال السؤال مطروحا.....ما هي الانظمة الادارية والفنية التي تدار بها المكاتب الاستشارية المعمارية الناجحة؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم، د.م/ أحمد حسني رضوان
لن أدعي أنني أملك مفاتيح الأدارة الصحيحة، ولكنني من خلال إطلاعي على مواضيع الإدارة وجدت أنها تركز على تنمية روح الولاء للجماعة أو المكان من خلال إشراك الموظفين أو العاملين بالمؤسسة في إتخاذ القرار وفي تحمل المسؤولية، لهذا كان الاتجاه منذ البداية إلى تحسيس جميع أعضاء المكتب بأنهم أعضاء مؤسسون بالرغم من إفتقارهم لسنوات الخبرة التي تجيز لهم تأسيس مكتب استشاري، كذلك لهم رأي ودور في اختيار عناصر تأثيث المكتب وفي وضع استراتيجيات وبرامج المكتب وطرق التعامل فيما بينهم إداريا وماليا، وعدم إخفاء أي شئ عنهم بل وتفويضهم بالمسؤوليات كل حسب إمكانياته وقدراته واهتماماته... الشرط الوحيد والوحيد فقط هو حسن اختيار فريق العمل ومن قبله الأعضاء المؤسسون الفعليون، لأن أي خطأ في الاختيار سيكون بمثابة المسمار الذي يدق في نعش استمرارية المؤسسة.
بالنسبة للأمور المالية فهي أكثر الإشكاليات التي تهدد استمرارية المكاتب من عدمها، وقد اعتمدت في تجربتي الأخيرة على نظام المشاركة في نسبة العمل بين فريق العمل المشارك في التصميم أو الإشراف على التنفيذ مع احتفاظ المكتب بنسبة ما يتفق عليها الجميع وتعتمد برضى الجميع. 
وهذا النظام المالي يعالج الإشكالية الحاصلة في نظام المرتبات الشهري الذي يقع فيه المسؤول مع العاملين، فإما أن يكون المرتب غير مقنع أو أن صاحب العمل يمارس الكثير من الضغوطات على العاملين ليعوض حجم المرتبات المدفوع لهم وذلك ما يسبب في حدوث توتر دائم بين العاملين وبين إدارة المكاتب.

أرجو أن أكون قد أضفت شئ يستحق الذكر.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

طريقة ممتازة اخي جمال ، ولكن كما ذكرت دقة الاختيار هي الفيصل....والمشكلة فعلا في ان المتقدمين للوظائف اصبحوا قليلون بالقدر الذي لا يسمح بتنوع في الاختيار ولاسيما اذا كان الوقت محدود وهو ما يحدث بصفة دائمة، ومما لاشك فيه ان الانتماء والايمان بما يقوم به الفريق، مع الحماس والرغبة في التقدم واكتساب المهارات المتجددة والخبرات ...كلها عوامل تبني مع بعضها البعض اسس النجاح.....ولكن نحن نتحدث عن اشياء اصبحت شبه نادرة الآن في ظل انتشار نظرية" هات من الآخر" ....أسف طبعا لاستخدام اللغة العامية....ولكنها الحقيقة المؤسفة......مع التاكيد ان الصورة ليست قاتمة بالكامل.....حيث توجد نماذج مشرفة وجادة ومسئولة ....ولكنها قليلة جدا.....فاذا نظرنا مثلا لاعلانات التوظيف سنجد ان 90 % من المشاركات تسأل عن الراتب....ولم تسأل عن نوعية العمل او المشروعات او الخبرات او المسئوليات ........
الموضوع بالقطع كبير ويحتاج لصفحات لمناقشته.....


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

سأكون معك صريح أكثر من الصراحة نفسها أخي الكريم د.م/ أحمد حسني رضوان

أنا أفكر دائما بنفسي وما أفعله وما أريده أكثر مما أفكر بالآخرين وما يفعلونه. ولا أنظر إلى ما يحققونه من مكاسب مادية أو معنوية، ولا أستعجل الأمور بل أتحرك في أكثر من اتجاه وفي وقت واحد، وتجدني حيث أجد نفسي.

فصاحب الفكرة أو المؤسس لأي برنامج أو نشاط أو مؤسسة. الذي يحمل على كتفيه رسالة ما، فإنه يحمل هم هذه الرسالة ولا يبالي بالنتائج. لهذا كان تأسيس المكاتب وإشهارها ليس هدفا بقدر ما هو نتيجة، يكون التركيز فيها على مدى ملائمة الظروف والمعطيات المتاحة لتحقيق هذا المشروع، الذي من خلالها تتحقق الرسالة وأهدافها... وبإمكان أي مهندس استشاري أو مجاز في حالة عدم توفر الظروف المناسبة لتأسيس مكتب استشاري، أن يستثمر هذه المرحلة في زيادة خبرته العملية من خلال الإلتحاق بالمؤسسات التي تمارس نشاطا علميا أو فكريا ينسجم مع أهدافه وطموحاته لحين توفر هذه الظروف. 

وخلاصة القول أن تأسيس المكاتب الاستشارية أو الهندسية لا يخضع لعامل الزمن بقدر ما هو مشروع يؤسس له لحين توفر الظروف والمعطيات، وأهون على المرء أن يجلس في بيته يمارس نشاطه الهندسي من أن يخوض تجارب لا تزيده إلاّ مرضا وتوترا. 

وهناك مثل إنجليزي يقول: " الطيور تقع على أشكالها" وهو مثل يصدقه الواقع دائما. فكل إمرئ يجد دائما ضالته فيمن يشابهونه في القيم والمثل والمبادئ والأهداف... أي بمعنى عندما يكون الهدف من تأسيس المكاتب الهندسية هو تحقيق الربح المادي، فدائما يكون الصراع بداخله حول المادة ومن يكسب أكثر ومن يكسب أقل.... وعندما يكون الهدف تحقيق رسالة تخدم المجتمع. والكسب المالي في هذه الحالة هو تحصيل حاصل للجهد المبذول، فإن الجميع يترفعون عن الخوض في الأمور المادية، بل يصل الأمر إلى مرحلة الإيثار والمشاركة بل والمساهمة بما يملكونه لإنجاح هذا المكتب وبرامجه ومشاريعه.

وصدقني أخي أحمد، حيثما تضع نفسك ستجدها.


----------



## كنيزة لطفي (4 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ Cadmax 4 بعدنا عن الله هو سبب ما نحن فيه.في الحقيقة هته المشكلة سببها الرئيسي هو غياب الدولة في كل الميادين و ايضا الظلم في توزيع المشاريع رشوة محسوبية غش مما يثقل كاهل صاحب المكتب.....اقول لصاب المكتب (اعطي الاجير حقه قبل ان يجف عرقه) واقول للمهندس (لا تخن من خانك) فلنتحد وننصب نقابة صادقة تعمل لوجه الله ونطالب الدولة بالمشاركة في الاصلاح.مع خالص الدعاء.


----------



## Mohamedei (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
الحور جيد وكذلك مشكور أخي احمد علي طرح الموضوع ولكن الفكرة ماهي الطريقة السليمة التي يتم بها إدارة المكاتب الهندسية بحيث تحقق الهدف المطلوب منها ضمن الاخلاق المهنية اتمني من له تجربة ناجحه يفيدنا 
وشكرا


----------



## على عصمت (24 مايو 2011)

ماهى طبيعة عمل مهندس الاشراف الكهربى بالمكاتب الاستشارية


----------



## newnoga (7 يونيو 2011)

أخى الكريم المهندس أحمد حسن رضوان، أشكرك على فتح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا، ولو أنه فتح منذ عدة سنين، ولكنى للأسف لم اره إلا الآن، حين كنت أبحث عن مصدر يفيدنى فى رسالة الماجيستير التى أقوم بعملها الآن، وهى تناقش موضوع إدارة المكاتب المعمارية، فلك منى كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان
أخى الكريم جمال، يا رب تكون بخير وسط الاحداث العاصفة بليبيا هذه الأيام، وأرجو أن نسمع عنك كل خير، فمنذ أن قامت الثورة فى ليبيا وأنا أريد أن أطمئن على حضرتك، ولكنى لا أدرى كيف.
أخى الكريم جمال اسمح لى أشكرك على كل المعلومات الشيقة التى قمت بكتابتها وعرضها بخصوص هذا الموضوع، ولك منى كل تقدير واحترام
واسمحوا لى أن استأذنكم فى طلب بعض المساعدة إن احتجتها فى موضوع رسالتى، فقد قمت بإنهاء الدراسة النظرية الحمد لله بفضل الله ، لم يتبقى سوا بعض المعلومات عن الإدارة بصفة عامة لاستكمالها، ثم أبدأ فى الدراسة العملية عن طريق الاستبيان الذى قمت بتصميمه لمساعدتى فى استكمال الدراسة، فهل أطمع فى مساعدتكم إن احتاج الأمر، سيكون هذا كرما كبيرا منكم، وجزاكم الله عنى كل خير، ويا رب يكون الجميع بخير، فى امان الله وحنانه وحبه ورضاه


----------

